# Is there a way to keep, on your Kindle, a list of books you want to read?



## Joyful (Jul 11, 2010)

Just curious.  A friend is about to buy a Kindle and asked me this.

Thanks for any help.

Joyful


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I made a collection and I place the books I would like to read soon in that collection.  
Of course, all of your books can be on your Kindle.  You do not have to have them in the archive.  Unless you have too many, of course.
deb


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a collection called "Nightstand" - as though the books I want to read are piled up on my nightstand like they used to be


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

One of my collections is just called To Be Read. You could call it Next or something like that.

I really like Nightstand!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Download the samples of what you want to read and keep them on the home page along with whatever you are currently reading. As soon as a book is finished it goes into the archives. At least that's how I do it.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Ummmm..... how do you make a collection? ...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> Ummmm..... how do you make a collection? ...


See this help page on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2cont_sort?nodeId=200505560&#k2sort


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Is your friend talking about a literal list? If so, there's a file that you can download from edukindle.com that goes on your Kindle (shows up on the home page like another book).

The description:
"a download for your Kindle that provides you with a place to create and save personal notes for your Kindle - you can also get instructions on how to use EduKindle Notepad by downloading the Notepad Instructions file and transferring it to your Kindle with the Notepad file - when you open Notepad, you will see a note icon next to the title at the top - click on the Menu and select "My Notes and Marks" to read the Notepad instructions - you can then delete the note if you wish!"

I used it a bit when I got my K1, but I haven't used it for a while. You can purchase it in the Amazon store, or download it free at this link:

http://www.edukindle.com/downloads/

I've also made a list in Word, saved it as a txt file, and put it on my Kindle, I've done that with couple of lists of series.


----------



## Joyful (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes....she meant a "literal list".

Thanks


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

She could always use her Amazon Wish List - it can be accessed directly from the Kindle by connecting to the store.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can take a .txt file of books you are interested in from your pc, and copy to the Kindle.  I do this all the time with lists of books by a particular author.

Notes can be added to any file, so there is no need for any particular one from anywhere.  Just create a blank file on your pc and put it on your Kindle.  Call it whatever you want, and you can put whatever you want in it.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

If you jut need a list of the books then just type it on any kindle book as a Note. Then you can always get to it in My Clippings.


----------



## miranda (Sep 17, 2010)

I just download the sample and keep it in a collection called "sample".  The book I'm currently reading is in its relevant collection, such as "science" or "modern fiction", and all samples are in the sample collection.  When I'm in need of a new book, I go to the samples, pick one, and buy the full book, delete the sample, and move the book to its proper collection. Then I read it.  Repeat.

I don't like buying a lot of books before I can read them ($$), so generally I just have the 1-3 books I'm currently reading, samples, and stuff that I've finished on the Kindle.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a collection for Samples. A collection for Currently Reading (5 or 6 books in that collection).  I also have a collection for books that I decided to buy but wasnt planning on reading immediately. 

Then there's the collection for Fan Fiction, I put an abbreviation at the beginning of each file I email to myself to tell me what fanfic fandom it's for, just in case I forget what fandom it is from the title.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I keep a list of books I want to buy in an Excel spreadsheet.  It's very easy to transfer that list to the kindle.  I save the Excel list as a PDF file, then attach it in an email to my free.kindle.com address.  It only takes about a minute for Amazon to wirelessly download it to my kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> I keep a list of books I want to buy in an Excel spreadsheet. It's very easy to transfer that list to the kindle. I save the Excel list as a PDF file, then attach it in an email to my free.kindle.com address. It only takes about a minute for Amazon to wirelessly download it to my kindle.


If you're going to load it as a PDF, be sure you use a large enough font in the original that it will be readily readable on the Kindle. . . I'd probably export it in a format like .txt. that's somewhat scalable.

Also, note that the wireless-to-Kindle via the @free.kindle.com address only works on the K3. For a K1, K2, or DX you have to load it via the USB cord.


----------



## cmhodge (Aug 25, 2010)

Desertway said:


> I have a collection called "Nightstand" - as though the books I want to read are piled up on my nightstand like they used to be


Hah! I did exactly the same thing!


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

cmhodge said:


> Hah! I did exactly the same thing!


Ha! Great minds and all....


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I love "Nightstand"... 

I hope you don't mind if I borrow that one from you!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you're going to load it as a PDF, be sure you use a large enough font in the original that it will be readily readable on the Kindle. . . I'd probably export it in a format like .txt. that's somewhat scalable.
> 
> Also, note that the wireless-to-Kindle via the @free.kindle.com address only works on the K3. For a K1, K2, or DX you have to load it via the USB cord.


Oh, thanks, Ann. I didn't realize the differences. I'll play around with txt versus pdf and see which works best for this particular document. You probably saved me lots of work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there are also programs -- generally, free! -- that you can get that will let you convert it to a more-or-less Kindle native format:  mobi or prc. . . .these would be the best, probably, as a txt file allows for minimal formatting.  Try Calibre, MobiPocket Creator -- both of which you load on your computer -- or the web-only 2EPUB (despite it's name it converts to a variety of formats).

The thing with PDF is it's a 'what you see is what you get' sort of format, which is fine if it's set up for a standard 8.5x11 or A4 page and that's what you want to read it on. . . .but the Kindle screen is significantly smaller than that so it's like it's scaled down to a sheet half that size.  Of course, you can turn the device sideways, and there is some zooming available, but really, it's not ideal.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the name of that site that tells you if the price of a book has changed?  That's where I want to keep my books I want to read but have not purchased yet.  I did it for one or two books and it worked really well.  But I cannot remember the name of it.
Thanks for the help and hope this isn't off topic.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What is the name of that site that tells you if the price of a book has changed? That's where I want to keep my books I want to read but have not purchased yet. I did it for one or two books and it worked really well. But I cannot remember the name of it.
> Thanks for the help and hope this isn't off topic.


ereaderiq.com? (Used to be kindleiq.com I think)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What is the name of that site that tells you if the price of a book has changed? That's where I want to keep my books I want to read but have not purchased yet. I did it for one or two books and it worked really well. But I cannot remember the name of it.
> Thanks for the help and hope this isn't off topic.


I don't recall but there's a whole list of sites in "Book Lovers Links" at the top of the Book Corner. . . . I bet it's listed there and you'll recognize it when you see it!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think so too it is
http://www.ereaderiq.com/pricewatch/


----------

